# Favorite place to be when alone



## Herald (Mar 24, 2007)

If you could pick one place in order to spend a day alone (without a cell phone, laptop, PDA or mp3 player), where would it be and what would you do?

I would spend it on the Appalachian Trail at the summit of Peter's Mountain in Halifax, Pennsylvania overlooking the gorgeous Susquehanna Valley. I would bring my bible, one good book and something to eat/drink and spend the time communing with my Lord.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

If I had to pick one place, I think I'd spend the day where I use to go from time-to-time while in college. Its a place in Virginia, not too far from Blacksburg, that overlooks the New River, just down from some rapids. Its a little spot on top of a small (30-40 ft) cliff that overlooks the river. Its beautiful. I'd bring my Bible, my lunch, and a thermos of coffee. If I were younger, I'd take a break once in a while and swim down the rapids...(I'll stay at the cliff and look at the rapids and spend time in the word.)


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2007)

It's funny, I'm trying very hard to think of my very favorite place and I can come up with several. The problem is, and call me weird, but I don't want to be alone. I'm enjoying this time right now. Everyone is still sleeping and I've been reading and writing and I love the quiet but I also find peace in knowing that my loved ones are near.

My favorite places all have my wife and I drinking camp coffee next to a fire, just the two of us.

I'll tell you what I'd enjoy. I'd love to be with either of you two (two of my favorite people anyway) for a day at YOUR favorite spots. I'd share your coffee, and see your view from the mountain top and learn your view of life. Man, that's what I would like.

For now, I'm about to go upstairs and my little boy and little girl will wrestle briefly for a place on my lap to finish waking up. I will embrace both and they will bury there faces in my chest. That will be my favorite place today.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> It's funny, I'm trying very hard to think of my very favorite place and I can come up with several. The problem is, and call me weird, but I don't want to be alone. I'm enjoying this time right now. Everyone is still sleeping and I've been reading and writing and I love the quiet but I also find peace in knowing that my loved ones are near.


Yeah, I know exactly how you feel, and if you're weird, I'm weird (perhaps that's a given). I'm packing for my trip, everybody's just starting to wake up, and a big part of me doesn't want to leave (ie., be alone apart from them). Two weeks! Yik



BobVigneault said:


> I'll tell you what I'd enjoy. I'd love to be with either of you two (two of my favorite people anyway) for a day at YOUR favorite spots. I'd share your coffee, and see your view from the mountain top and learn your view of life. Man, that's what I would like.


 That'd be wonderful. Hope you don't mind Half & Half in the coffee.



BobVigneault said:


> For now, I'm about to go upstairs and my little boy and little girl will wrestle briefly for a place on my lap to finish waking up. I will embrace both and they will bury there faces in my chest. That will be my favorite place today.


Wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 24, 2007)

> It's funny, I'm trying very hard to think of my very favorite place and I can come up with several. The problem is, and call me weird, but I don't want to be alone. I'm enjoying this time right now. Everyone is still sleeping and I've been reading and writing and I love the quiet but I also find peace in knowing that my loved ones are near.
> 
> My favorite places all have my wife and I drinking camp coffee next to a fire, just the two of us.
> 
> ...



Dang it, I _promised_ myself I wasn't going to cry!


I'm with you, though. I left a well-paying job in int'l medical care (with approx 25 min. of time off per week) to be a lowly English teacher (14 weeks vacation a year) and get back to being with my family.

Professional career: in tatters.
Family life: doing great!

I'd rather be home (but NOT alone) than anywhere else in the world.

If I _had_ to be alone? Good book + throne room = OK.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> If I had to pick one place, I think I'd spend the day where I use to go from time-to-time while in college. Its a place in Virginia, not too far from Blacksburg, that overlooks the New River, just down from some rapids. Its a little spot on top of a small (30-40 ft) cliff that overlooks the river. Its beautiful. I'd bring my Bible, my lunch, and a thermos of coffee. If I were younger, I'd take a break once in a while and swim down the rapids...(I'll stay at the cliff and look at the rapids and spend time in the word.)



I believe I know the spot you're speaking of dear brother. Down near the falls in Mccoy. Right up the Road outside of Blacksburg on the top of Butte Mnt near Mnt. Lake is another great spot. You're at about 4500 ft on a ledge and you can almost see to Egypt it seems. I think I'd like to be there and have the Lord put a spirit of intercession on me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2007)

Half and half is wonderful stuff Bob!

Here's a bit of of I'm talkin' 'bout. We were at Dollywood but it didn't really matter where we were. It was raining and I had been standing and holding 'D' a long time. A lady said, "your arms must be breaking". I finally sat down and my arms WERE aching and I was WET. But there was a peace and a bliss in that moment that I can return to in my minds eye whenever I want.







_Isaiah 40:11 He will tend his flock like a shepherd;
he will gather the lambs in his arms;
he will carry them in his bosom,
and gently lead those that are with young._


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2007)

I love to be alone with my family.  

Some of my favorites getaway places to be "alone" are a cabin on the Shenandoah River near Luray, VA or on the Skyline Drive; a cabin at Little Switzerland, NC; a cabin at Sunset Beach, Cape Hatteras or Ocracoke Island, NC; a boat on the Chesapeake Bay, Pamlico Sound or the Atlantic Ocean stocked with fishing poles, bait, beer and sandwiches; Frenchman's Cove near Port Antonio, Jamaica; the cliffs of Country Antrim, Ulster; the beach at St. Andrews, Scotland; the Hudson Valley and Huguenot Street at New Paltz, NY; Anastasia Island, Florida; and...my library.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I believe I know the spot you're speaking of dear brother. Down near the falls in Mccoy.


That's the place. In



> Right up the Road outside of Blacksburg on the top of Butte Mnt near Mnt. Lake is another great spot. You're at about 4500 ft on a ledge and you can almost see to Egypt it seems. I think I'd like to be there and have the Lord put a spirit of intercession on me.


I don't think I've been there. Sounds like great place to go.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Half and half is wonderful stuff Bob!
> 
> Here's a bit of of I'm talkin' 'bout. We were at Dollywood but it didn't really matter where we were. It was raining and I had been standing and holding 'D' a long time. A lady said, "your arms must be breaking". I finally sat down and my arms WERE aching and I was WET. But there was a peace and a bliss in that moment that I can return to in my minds eye whenever I want.
> 
> ...



TOOOOOOO Sweet!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2007)

Right now I'm alone with my grandson. It's a good life.

As far as location, I'd like to be on my parent's farm. There were lots of days when I was growing up that I thought I'd rather not be there, but after living for some 33 years away from the farm (with visits, of course), I know that it is a very good place to be. I may end up living there one day. It's been in the family since the 30's, I'd like to keep it that way.

Here is a view from the sky of our little family farm:

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=38963104&x=-89655599&z=18&l=0&m=a


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> As far as location, I'd like to be on my parent's farm. There were lots of days when I was growing up that I thought I'd rather not be there, but after living for some 33 years away from the farm (with visits, of course), I know that it is a very good place to be. I may end up living there one day. It's been in the family since the 30's, I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> Here is a view from the sky of our little family farm:
> 
> http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=38963104&x=-89655599&z=18&l=0&m=a



Neat. What did your parents grow/raise on the farm?


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2007)

12 33 02.57 N, 101 26 47.79 E


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Neat. What did your parents grow/raise on the farm?



Well, it changed over the years. We had almost every farm animal when I was born. I remember cows, pigs, chickens, geese, horses, barn cats, dogs, etc....as the years went by we had fewer and fewer animals on the farm. My parent's have one barn cat now! 

My Dad started to work in a steel mill when I was about four or five. My grandfather still lived with us and took care of a lot of the chores. As my grandfather got older and less capable of doing the chores, I was given more and more tasks to do. By the time I was fourteen, and my grandfather gone, I was running most of the farm, but by that time we only had a few chickens and the land to take care of. By the time I was in my late teens I was practically doing everything...preparing the soil, planting, culivating and harvesting. 

There were times when I felt burdened as a teenager and in my very early twenties. I stayed on the farm until I was almost 21 years old. After that I left and finished college and haven't done any farming since. Looking back, it wasn't a burden at all. And although we didn't have enough land to make a go of it alone by farming, it was still a good place to live. I'm glad I grew up where I did. As I said in an earlier post, I may return.

My parent's are still living on the farm. They lease out the land now and make a tidy sum doing so. My Dad only went through eighth grade, but by hard work, wise investments and careful living, it's safe to say that my parent's are worth over a million dollars now.

Not bad for a eighth grade education. Of course, eighth grade was a little different back then.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> 12 33 02.57 N, 101 26 47.79 E


Can you pinpoint your favorite place a little more accurately?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Can you pinpoint your favorite place a little more accurately?



Coast of Thailand?


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Can you pinpoint your favorite place a little more accurately?



Monkey see, monkey do. I post on another forum where people will often find something interesting on Google Earth and post the coordinates, so I just thought I'd post the coordinates of (approximately) where those pics came from.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Ivan,
That's really interesting to me, as I grew up in a very different way. 



> By the time I was in my late teens I was practically doing everything...preparing the soil, planting, cultivating and harvesting.


Doesn't sound too different from I'd imagine you're doing now, wouldn't you agree *Pastor* Schoen?



> My parent's are still living on the farm. They lease out the land now and make a tidy sum doing so. My Dad only went through eighth grade, but by hard work, wise investments and careful living, it's safe to say that my parent's are worth over a million dollars now.
> 
> Not bad for a eighth grade education. Of course, eighth grade was a little different back then.


Not bad indeed for an eight grade education. Just think how much less his net worth would be now had he continued on with his education.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Coast of Thailand?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2007)

> That's really interesting to me, as I grew up in a very different way.



And how did you grow up, Bob?



> Doesn't sound too different from I'd imagine you're doing now, wouldn't you agree *Pastor* Schoen?



That's right!  My former life taught be another valuable lesson for the pastorate....patience!



> Not bad indeed for an eight grade education. Just think how much less his net worth would be now had he continued on with his education.



True. My father doesn't care a bit about education. Yet, he is very materialistic. Much to his chagrin he didn't get a materialistic son.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> Monkey see, monkey do. I post on another forum where people will often find something interesting on Google Earth and post the coordinates, so I just thought I'd post the coordinates of (approximately) where those pics came from.


Cool! I just downloaded Google Earth - its pretty neat. I like the way the globe spins to the requested location, then zooms right in. Cool.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> And how did you grow up, Bob?


I was raised in Piscataway, a suburban town in central New Jersey. No chickens, no cows, no chores. The only livestock we had was our dear old cat, Ticker, who lived to a ripe old age of 16. The nearest river was the Raritan River, too polluted to swim in, or to be near while breathing through your nose. My high school graduating class had a little over 500 students. 

We weren't rich by any means, but my parents worked hard and managed to put all four of us kids through college. There was one year where my 3 older sisters were all in college. How they did it, I don't know. I'm so thankful for my parents and what they must have sacrificed to get us all through.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I was raised in Piscataway, a suburban town in central New Jersey. No chickens, no cows, no chores. The only livestock we had was our dear old cat, Ticker, who lived to a ripe old age of 16. The nearest river was the Raritan River, too polluted to swim in, or to be near while breathing through your nose. My high school graduating class had a little over 500 students.
> 
> We weren't rich by any means, but my parents worked hard and managed to put all four of us kids through college. There was one year where my 3 older sisters were all in college. How they did it, I don't know. I'm so thankful for my parents and what they must have sacrificed to get us all through.



City boy, eh?! Since leaving the farm, I've lived in cities and towns for the most part. Still a country boy at heart.

We lived near St. Louis (35 miles) and visited family there from time to time. The Mississippi river was just another river to me. No big deal. By TV I watched the Arch go up day by day. Been up it three or four time. Great underground museum at the base of the Arch. Looking forward to going to the new ballpark.

Interesting world, isn't it? All kinds of interesting people!

Did you grow up in Baptist family?


----------



## blhowes (Mar 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Interesting world, isn't it? All kinds of interesting people!


Yes, definitely. I think its interesting to hear people's backgrounds. 



Ivan said:


> Did you grow up in Baptist family?


No, I was raised as a Methodist. The church I grew up in has grown in size considerably. Their latest minister moved on, I've heard good things about her.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> No, I was raised as a Methodist.



In a certain respect I didn't grow up Baptist either. I have a very mixed religious background. My father's family, Germans all, were Evangelical and Reformed, which, of course, slide into the UCC. My father and his family were never active in the church. The only religious services I've ever seen my father attend were weddings and funerals.

One side of my Mom's family was Baptist, but there isn't much history to the story. My grandfather and grandmother were very infrequent attenders. My grandmother's side of the family was Methodist. That side of the family landed in America in Virginia in the mid-1600's. They made their way across the country until they ended up in Arkansas sometime before the Civil War. After the war they came to the St. Louis area and later the part of Illinois that I grew up in. 

Bottom line: I don't come from a Christian family or even a remotely religious family. My Mom brought me to church when I was a little baby and I'm not sure when I came back again. I attended Sunday School most of my childhood. It was not until I was a teenager that I became active in church and not until I was 15 1/2 years old did I trust Christ only as my LORD and Savior. There is only one explanation for my becoming a Christian. 

I was dead in my sin and God gave me life in Christ.


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2007)

Bob has me feeling guilty for enjoying time alone! No...seriously brother Bob, I was blessed to be reminded of the joys of family.

Another place where I enjoy solitude is on the rocks just below the summit of Little Round Top on the Gettysburg National Battlefield. It is a breathtaking vista where most of the battlefield can be seen (the Wheat field, Devils Den, the Angle, Pickett's Charge and of course, Little Round Top itself). I often take a ride up there on a weekday when the crowds are sparse. Spring is my favorite time of year to visit the battlefield. I'll often sit at my favorite place, a flat rock with a vertical rock that acts like the back of chair. I sit at that place and spend time in contemplation, reading and prayer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2007)

And of course there is Lake Geneva:



Draught Horse said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Quote:
> Calvin had an excellent perspective on the use of wine. His salary in Geneva included 250 gallons of wine annually. Calvin wrote in the Institutes: "We are nowhere forbidden to laugh, or to be satisfied with food...or to be delighted with music, or to drink wine." Calvin says that the miracle at the wedding feast in Cana by our Lord resulted in the "most excellent wine." *And "Calvin would spend his private moments on Lake Geneva and read scripture while drinking red wine"
> ...


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2007)

[bible]Matthew 14:23[/bible]​


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2007)

But of course he wasn't "alone", now was he?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2007)

Luke 9.18:



> And it came to pass, as he was alone praying, his disciples were with him...


----------



## Herald (Mar 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> But of course he wasn't "alone", now was he?



No. His communion was with the Father. In that sense we are never alone even when we are by ourselves. Our communion is with the Son of God. 

[bible]1 Corinthians 1:9[/bible]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2007)

I know Bill, I was just clowning around. Technically, nobody is ever alone....
except of course, cowboys.
_
Mama don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys
Don't let 'em pick guitars and drive them old trucks
Make 'em be doctors and lawyers and such
Mama don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys
They'll never stay home and they're always alone
Even with someone they love_


----------

